# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ձեր ամենաչսիրած ուտեստը

## Rammstein

Ի՞նչ չեք սիրում։

Օրինակ ես տանել չեմ կարում կարագ, կաթի սեր։ :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 

Հա, մեկ էլ կխնդրեմ նենց բաներ չգրել, որ մարդ կարող ա կյանքում մի անգամ փորձի ու դուրը չգա... :Smile:

----------

Renata (19.09.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Բամիա, աջաբ-սանդալ:

----------

sharick (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

սոխ, սխտոր, հաճարի փլավ, դդմի ճաշ :Bad:  էլի սենց զզվելի ուտեստներ որ հիշեմ, կգրեմ
հա, մի հատ էլ կա, ոնց-որ չախուբիլի են ասում :Bad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չեմ սիրում տարբեր տեսակի ձավարեղեն  :Bad: 

Չամիչով բուլկի, բորշչ, կոնջոլ, խավիծ ու նման այլ ուտեստներ, դալ, կաթի սեր, խաշի միս (բացի փոր-փորոտիքից) ու էլի լիքը բաներ....  :Bad:

----------

kitty (24.05.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ սիրում տարբեր տեսակի ձավարեղեն 
> 
> Չամիչով բուլկի, բորշչ, կոնջոլ, խավիծ ու նման այլ ուտեստներ, դալ, կաթի սեր, խաշի միս (բացի փոր-փորոտիքից) ու էլի լիքը բաներ....


չամիչով բուլկին ոչինչ, տասնամյակը մեկ որ ուտես, լավ ա, բա որ բուլկին կրեմով կամ ջեմով ա լինում :Bad: 

խաշի միս, համաձայն եմ :Bad:  կաթի սեր... կիլկի ուտել էլ չի ստացվում, քյուֆթա

----------


## Սամվել

Է՜հ Աստղ Ստեղ էլ Ճաշակներս Չբռնեց  :LOL: 

Ես Քյուֆթայի ԳԻժ եմ  :Hands Up: 
Համ էլ Կիլկիի  :Love: 
Իսկ թեմայով... հմմ..

Հաճարով Փլավ չեմ սիրում...

----------


## REAL_ist

եփած սոխ ու պամիդոր :Bad:

----------


## Grieg

Ձվաձեղ, քյուֆթա, խորոված, խինկալի, քյաբաբ ու նման բաներ.. մինչև գրեցի այսքանը սիրտս խառնեց  :Bad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ձվաձեղ, քյուֆթա, խորոված, խինկալի, քյաբաբ ու նման բաներ.. մինչև գրեցի այսքանը սիրտս խառնեց


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: : Կարդացի՝ թե որ թեմայում ես էս անունները գրել ու... սիրտս խառնեց  :Bad:  :LOL: :

----------

Moonwalker (02.11.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ի՞նչ չեք սիրում։
> 
> Օրինակ ես տանել չեմ կարում կարագ, կաթի սեր։
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ կխնդրեմ նենց բաներ չգրել, որ մարդ կարող ա կյանքում մի անգամ փորձի ու դուրը չգա...


Կաթի սեր ես էլ չեմ սիրում  :Bad: 
Ամենա*չ*սիրածս ուտեստը *ՀԱԼՎԱՆ* ա  :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա Կաթի սերից զզվում եմ  :Bad:

----------


## Հայկօ

Անճաշակնե՛ր  :Angry2:  :LOL: :

----------

Albus (04.05.2011), Ameli (03.05.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Թեև ինձ համար շատ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ սիրածս ուտեստները թվարկել, քան չսիրածներս՝ վերջիններիս շատության պատճառով, բայց փորձեմ.  :Jpit: 
Դդում՝ համարյա ցանկացած ձևով պատրաստված
Բամիա
Երբ դեռ միս ուտում էի, իմ ամենաչսիրած ճաշը հարիսան էր. դեռևս մանկապարտեզից զզվում էի։  :Bad: 
Գնդերով «մաննի կաշա»  :Bad:  նորմալ (համասեռ) սարքածը սիրում եմ  :Jpit:  նույնը վերաբերում է նաև խավիծին։
Թելերով հարուստ կանաչ լոբի  :Bad:  (համարյա երբեք չեմ ուտում՝ զուտ թելերի պատճառով)

Գիտեմ, որ լիքը բաներ չեմ սիրում։ Բայց հենց սկսեցի գրել, բոլորը մտքիցս թռան։  :Xeloq: 

Կաթի սեր ես չեմ սիրում մենակ կաթ խմելիս (կաթ խմելիս պարտադիր քամում եմ քամիչով, իսկ եթե ձեռքի տակ քամիչ չլինի, հաստատ չեմ խմի), որ մեջը փրթիկների տեսքով լինում ա։  :Bad:  Իսկ առանձին կաթի սերը՝ հաստ ու յուղալի, շատ եմ սիրում հացով ու շաքարավազով ուտել։  :Nyam: 

Բայց ես հաստատ լիքը ուրիշ չսիրած ուտեստներ ունեի...  :Unsure:  Հետո կհիշեմ, կգրեմ։

----------


## Նարե

ուրեմն պատմեմ իմ դարդերից մեկը, երևի ետ ուտելիքը ծանոթ կլինի Գորիսի, Սիսիանի կողմերի մարդկանց, մեր տանը անվանում են քալագյոշ կամ դրա նման մի բան, ինքը պատրաստվում ՝ չորաթանից , սոխ  և մեկ էլ, ամենաահավորը ՝ինչ-որ չորացած բույսա, կանաչի , որ կոչվում է մարալոթի: Մի խոսքով հարգելի՛ հայրենակիցներ,այդպիսի ուտելիք հանդիպելու դեպքում խորհուրդ է տրվում 100մ դիստանցիա պահպանել :Hands Up:

----------

Ամպ (08.05.2011)

----------


## comet

Իսկ ես էնքան էլ պահանջկոտ չեմ :Smile:  Համարյա ամեն ինչ ուտում եմ: Ավելի շուտ` հարմարվում եմ: Փոքր ժամանակ տանել չէի կարող խորոված բադրիջանը, բայց հիմա հաճույքով ուտում եմ: Միակ բանը, որ ուտել չսովորեցի` խաշն է :Bad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.05.2013)

----------


## tikopx

չինական ռեստորանների կենդանիները

----------


## Ameli

> Լոբով ջրիկ ճաշ,աճառով փլավ,սպագետի-նայած ժամանակ,մեկ էլ տապակած կանաչի


Ի, լոբով ջրիկ ճաշը լավն ա

----------

boooooooom (04.05.2011), Inna (08.08.2011)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես փորձեցի հիշել մի ուտեստ, որ հիմա չեմ սիրում. չստացվեց: Հիշում եմ, որ մանկապարտեզում չէի սիրում բորշ / հատկապես երբ կաղամբների վրա սև կետեր էին լինւմ/, ավելի շատ չէի սիրում սպիտակ բորշը, չէի սիրում սպաս: Գրելուս ընթացքում հիշեցի, որ ես չեմ սիրում հնդկաձավարով / եթե չեմ սխալվում "գրեչկա"-ն այդպես է հայերեն/ և բրնձով փլավները, եթե իհարկէ դրանց կարելի է ուտեստ կոչել:

----------

tikopx (04.05.2011)

----------


## Lem

Չեմ հասկանում, մեկը չկա՞ ինձ հետ սունկ ատի:  :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (05.05.2011), Inna (08.08.2011), V!k (05.05.2011)

----------


## pulcar

՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞Խաշ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞  ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞///

----------


## aragats

:Wink: 


> Չեմ հասկանում, մեկը չկա՞ ինձ հետ սունկ ատի:


Սնկից էլ լավ բա՞ն: Մանավանդ երբ ինքդ էլ հավաքում ես:

՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞Խաշ առաջարկեիր, հաստատ կհամաձայնեի:՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չեմ սիրում քարից պինդ ուտելիքներ:

----------

Ariadna (05.05.2011), boooooooom (05.05.2011), Inna (08.08.2011), Moonwalker (05.05.2011), Valentina (05.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.05.2011)

----------


## h_jak

Ես էլ աճարով փլավ չեմ սիրում. Մեկել սոխով սպաս, առանց սոխինը շատ եմ սիրում.

----------

Ameli (05.05.2011), boooooooom (05.05.2011), Inna (08.08.2011), Մանուլ (05.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Չեմ հասկանում, մեկը չկա՞ ինձ հետ սունկ ատի:


Ո՞նց չկա, բա ե՞ս, էդ հավաքած սնկից լրիվ  :Bad:  , կարող է հավաքելու պրոցեսը լավն է, բայց սունկը  :Bad: 




> Չեմ սիրում քարից պինդ ուտելիքներ:


Ձայնալար ջան էդ ո՞վ է սիրում որ  :LOL:

----------


## Smokie

Ավելուկ :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Inna (08.08.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

միգուցե շատ են, բայց այս բոլորը իրար հավասար չափով մեղմ ասած տանել չեմ կարում:
ավելուկ,ամեն տեսակի ապուր բացի սնկով ապուրից,տապակած կանաչեղեն,ամեն տեսակի հացահատիկային բույսերից պատրաստված пловներ(բացառությամբ սպագետտի) և կարտոֆիլի ցանկացած ուտեստ:

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

ատում եմ բոլոր փլավները, հատկապես զատիկի համար նախատեսված չրով ու չամիչներովը, որին փոքրուց "բլոճով փլավ " եմ ասում, ատում եմ բոլոր կաթնամթերքները, հատկապես պանիրը, մեկ էլ տոլմա չեմ սիրում...... չնայաց սունկ էլ տենց չեմ սիրում, մենակ պիցցայի վրա :Ճ

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ո՞նց չկա, բա ե՞ս, էդ հավաքած սնկից լրիվ  , կարող է հավաքելու պրոցեսը լավն է, բայց սունկը


 Կլինի՞ ուրիշների սիրած ուտելիքների կողքը կանաչ սմայլեր չդնեք:

 Լիքը բան չեմ սիրում, որ չալարեմ, կգրեմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (08.05.2011), h_jak (07.05.2011), Yevuk (09.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Կլինի՞ ուրիշների սիրած ուտելիքների կողքը կանաչ սմայլեր չդնեք:


 :Blush: 

Ու մեկ էլ կանաչիով ակրոշկա չեմ սիրում, իմ համար որ պատրաստում եմ կանաչի չեմ քցում մեջը, մանավանդ սամիթ:

----------


## Zeitgeist

Չեմ սիրում ամեն տեսակի մսամթերք՝ սկսած ձկից վերջացրած խոզի մսով… Զզվում եմ  ձվից

----------


## Նարե91

Ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում եմ համարյա, մենակ մի բան երբեք չեմ ուտի կամ էլ, որ սովից մեռնելու լինեմ կարողա ուտեմ , դա քրջիկ կոչվող զզվելի ճաշն է :Bad: 
Հ.Գ. Թող ինձ ներեն բոլոր Քրջիկ սիրողները :Wink:

----------

aerosmith (08.05.2011), Freeman (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էդ մի բանը դու պիտի չասեիր: Չե՛ս ներվեւմ:  :Jpit: 

Կյանքում չեմ ուտի «Թոք»: Արյա բա դրա հոտը:

----------

Inna (08.08.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ատում եմ բոլոր փլավները, հատկապես զատիկի համար նախատեսված չրով ու չամիչներովը, որին փոքրուց "բլոճով փլավ " եմ ասում, ատում եմ բոլոր կաթնամթերքները, հատկապես պանիրը, մեկ էլ տոլմա չեմ սիրում...... չնայաց սունկ էլ տենց չեմ սիրում, մենակ պիցցայի վրա :Ճ


Լավ, էլի, Հակ...  :Cray: 
Աշխարհի ամենահամով փլավը չես սիրում, կաթնամթերք չես սիրում, էն էլ պանիր, տոլման էլի ոչինչ...  :Sad:  Սպանեն՝ թեկուզ մի շաբաթ հետդ նույն տանը չեմ ապրի...   :Tongue:

----------

Ameli (09.05.2011), Ամպ (08.05.2011)

----------


## Էլիզե

Խաշլամա...  :Tomato:   :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ամպ

> ուրեմն պատմեմ իմ դարդերից մեկը, երևի ետ ուտելիքը ծանոթ կլինի Գորիսի, Սիսիանի կողմերի մարդկանց, մեր տանը անվանում են քալագյոշ կամ դրա նման մի բան, ինքը պատրաստվում ՝ չորաթանից , սոխ  և մեկ էլ, ամենաահավորը ՝ինչ-որ չորացած բույսա, կանաչի , որ կոչվում է մարալոթի: Մի խոսքով հարգելի՛ հայրենակիցներ,այդպիսի ուտելիք հանդիպելու դեպքում խորհուրդ է տրվում 100մ դիստանցիա պահպանել


Վայ, *Նարե* ջան, 100մ-ը քիչ ես ասում: Ես էդ ճաշը համտեսել եմ, ախր համտեսելը որն ա, է՜, ամոթի դարդից մինչև վերջին գդալը կերել եմ: Ահավոր էր:

Կոնչոլ էլ չեմ սիրում: Էս ճաշատեսակը հիմնականում Հայաստանի հյուսիսարևելյան շրջաններում են սարքում: Չիմացողներին ասեմ, որ կոնչոլը սարքում են բացառապես հացով: Մի քանի օրվա հնության հացը մանր կտրտում են, յուղով սոխառածի մեջ շատ քիչ ջրով եփում, հետո էլ ուրց-մուրց, համեմունքներ, ձու: Հեչ համով չի ու ահավոր գիրացնող ա: Էդ շրջանների ժողովուրդը, օրինակ,  որ մի քիչ գիրուկ մարդ են տեսնում, ասում են` կոնչոլով պահած մարդ ա  :Jpit: : 

Չեմ սիրում սոխ (մանավանդ սոխառած), սխտոր, մակարոնեղեն, խավիծ, խաշիլ, դդում, դդմիկ, խեցգետին, մսեղենից հիմնականում թռչնի միս եմ ուտում, ոչխարի մսից կմ-ներով հեռու եմ փախչում, իսկ կենդանիների ոտք ու գլխից, փոր-փորոտիքից, սիրտ ու թոքից ու հազար ու եսիմինչերից սարքած ճաշատեսակների հոտից վատանում եմ, էլ ուր մնաց` ուտեմ:

Սուրճը ուտեստ չի, բայց ասեմ, էլի. էդ էլ չեմ սիրում (մենակ մի տեսակի լուծվող սուրճ էի խմում, էն էլ Հայաստանում վաճառքից հանել են :Sad: ) : Սուրճի հոտից էլ եմ վատանում ու եփելիս, որպեսզի հոտը քթիս չհասնի, գլուխս թեքում եմ ու միշտ թափում  :LOL: :

Հա, մեկ էլ չեմ սիրում, որ մաղադանոսը սմբուկի հետ են օգտագործում. դրանց համադրությունից ահավոր համ ա առաջանում:
Ոնց որ էսքանը: Էլի հիշեմ, կգրեմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Hab (09.05.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամպ ջան, բայց կոնչոլը նույն քրջիկն ա (եթե սխալ եմ գրել, կներեք  :Jpit: ), Գյումրիում դրան կոնչոլ են ասում, Երևանում՝ քրջիկ: Ամենաչսիրածս ճաշն ա, տատիկս էր շատ սիրում պատրաստել ու մենակ ինքն էր ուտում  :Jpit:

----------


## Rainbow Girl

Իսկ ես երբեք չեմ ուտի պասուց տոլմա........

----------

Հայուհի (09.05.2011)

----------


## Hab

Վայ, ոնց եմ զզվում ոչխարի մսից...մեկ էլ  որ թոք են պատրաստում.........հոտից արդեն  փշաքաղվում եմ ու... :Bad:

----------


## Ամպ

> Ամպ ջան, բայց կոնչոլը նույն քրջիկն ա (եթե սխալ եմ գրել, կներեք ), Գյումրիում դրան կոնչոլ են ասում, Երևանում՝ քրջիկ: Ամենաչսիրածս ճաշն ա, տատիկս էր շատ սիրում պատրաստել ու մենակ ինքն էր ուտում


Ռուֆուս ջան, իմ ասած կոնչոլն էլ էդ հացով ճաշատեսակն ա, երևի նույն անունն ունեն, բայց տարբեր բաղադրություն /կամ էլ քո ասածը երևի կոնջոլ ա, իմը՝ կոնչոլ  :Jpit: /: Էդ հացով կոնչոլը, ճիշտն ասած, մենակ նշածս շրջանների բնակիչների մոտ եմ հանդիպել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ԿԳԴ-ն գլխի կընկնի՝ որ ճաշատեսակի մասին եմ գրել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս ջան, իմ ասած կոնչոլն էլ էդ հացով ճաշատեսակն ա, երևի նույն անունն ունեն, բայց տարբեր բաղադրություն /կամ էլ քո ասածը երևի կոնջոլ ա, իմը՝ կոնչոլ /: Էդ հացով կոնչոլը, ճիշտն ասած, մենակ նշածս շրջանների բնակիչների մոտ եմ հանդիպել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ԿԳԴ-ն գլխի կընկնի՝ որ ճաշատեսակի մասին եմ գրել:


Ճիշտ ա, իմ ասածը կոնճոլն ա, թթու դրած կաղամբով ու էլի եսիմինչերով ճաշ ա, չեմ հիշում, մեջը հաց կա թե չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## My World My Space

Բորշը.....  :Bad: 

Էրկու տարի բանակում ամեն օր բորշ, 
բորշի 90 տոկոսը մնում էր, ջուրը քամում էին, մի քիչ կարտոշկա էին ավելացնում իրիկունը տալիս էին որպես ռագու.... 
ռագուի 90 տոկոսն էլ մնում էր, տանում էին կամանդիրի խոզերին....
7 տարի ա բանակից էկել եմ, անունը լսելուց դաժե սրտխառնուք եմ զգում.... :Sad:

----------

Kita (19.09.2011), Shah (09.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (09.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե

> մի բան էլ հիշեցի, որ հեչ չեմ սիրում, բայց չմտածեք, որ դա կապված է քաղաքական հայացքներիս հետ. չեմ սիրում, տանել չեմ կարողանում ժենգյալով հացը, բաղադրության մեջ կան որոշ կանաչիներ , որ ինձ շատ տհաճ են


Այ այս խոսքերիս համար էս պահին մինչև հոգուս խորքը ամաչում եմ, ժենգյալով հաց ես սիրում եմ քեզզզզ

----------

Ameli (09.05.2011), Ariadna (08.08.2011), Askalaf (09.05.2011), Hab (09.05.2011), Հայուհի (09.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.05.2011)

----------


## Askalaf

Ընդհանրապես կարելի է ասել «քարից կակուղ» ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում եմ  :Smile: , հատկապես սիրում եմ ինձ անհայտ ճաշատեսակներ փորձել, սակայն չեմ սիրում ցանկացած ՎԱՏ պատրաստված ճաշատեսակ։
Եթե նույնիսկ իմ ամենասիրած ուտելիքը լինի, որը պատրաստված է «անտաղանդ ու անշնորհք» խոհարարի ձեռքով, հաստատ չեմ ուտի։

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2011), Kita (19.09.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

Ես մածուն չեմ ուտում ու սպաս, բայց թան սիրում եմ:

----------


## kitty

սպաս հատիսա տոլմա շիլա բրինձ բադրջան կաբաշկա հավի նրբերշիկ սունկ և այլն

----------


## Inna

Սունկ, տապակած կանաչի /ասեմ նաև, որ ոչ մի կանաչի չեմ ուտում/  :Jpit: , թոք, սոխով սպաս /սովորականը ուտում եմ/, բիբար... :Bad:   էլի  բաներ կան, բայց չեմ հիշում  :Jpit:

----------

Renata (18.09.2011)

----------


## laro

Ատում եմ հատիկ լոբիով ճաշը  :Bad:

----------

Meme (18.09.2011)

----------


## movsal08

Բրինձ ծովամթերք ռակ

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Քռչիկ: Մի ճաշի անունը, որ քռչ_իկ_ լինի:

----------

Inna (19.09.2011), ՆանՍ (20.09.2011), Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թոք  :Bad:

----------

Inna (19.09.2011), Meme (19.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2013)

----------


## Kita

Մի 3 էջ կարդացի ու չէի կարում հիշել, ինչ չեմ սիրում :Jpit: 
Վերջը :Jpit:  
Ավելուկ :Jpit:  Տենց էլ դրա կայֆը չհասկացա ու չեմ էլ հասկանա :Jpit: 
Լենականի քրջիկը ես էլ չէի ուտում ընդհանրապես, իմիջայլոց, տատս էլ է հաճախ կոնջոլ ասում սրան, բայց մի անգամ փորձեցի վերջը` բացառապես տատուս համար :Jpit:  Նենց իհարկե իմ բերանի համին չէր, բայց էտ աստիճան ահավոր չէր :Jpit: 
Պանիրն ու տվարոգը ուտեստ չեն, բայց երբեք տվառոգ չեմ կերել ու չեմ ուտի, մեկ էլ ոչխարի ու էտ ոճի պանիր, էսքան տարվա մեջ հազիվ համակերպվել եմ հալած պանրին ու ի տո որոշակի ուտեսների հետ :Jpit: 


Մնացած ուտեստներին հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում և նույնիսկ շատ լավ, եթե շատ համով ու հոգով է պատրաստված լինում :Jpit:  
Թե չէ ամենասիրած ուտեստս էլ չեմ ուտի, եթե անկապ ձևով սարքած լինեն :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## zanazan

տապակած կանաչ լոբի, նենց չի որ երբեք չեմ կերել ու չեմ ուտի, ուղղակի ոչ համով ա, ոչ օգուտ ա , ոչ էլ կշտացնում ա  :LOL: 
մեկ ել կոլոլակով  բրնձով ճաշ (суп с фрикадельками), արա ոնց եմ զզվում, բայց դե ելի, խելոք եմ, շատ սոված եղա ետ ել կուտեմ, որ տնեցիքին նեղություն չտամ.

----------


## Krakahert

Ամեն ինչ, ինչը կապված է բադրջանի հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## yerevanci

մի  շարք  բաներ,  բայց  ամենից  շատ  չեմ  սիորւմ  լոլիկ  ու  դրա  հետ  կապված  ուտեստները

----------

laro (23.09.2011)

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Երբեք չեմ ուտի գարոխ ու ոսպ :Bad:

----------


## Գեա

ժողովուրդ ջան ամեն օր մտնում եմ ,կարդում եմ ով ինչ է ուտում կամ ինչից  է զզվում , ու մի այլ կարգի նախանձում եմ , որ էդքան կողմնորոշված եք էդ հարցում , ես շատ-շատ ժարիտ արած որդ ու ճիճու չուտեմ , մնացածը ինչ էլ դնեն սուսուփուս կուլ կտամ: Ուղղակի նախընտրությունը տալիս եմ  բանջարեղենին ու մրգեղենին:Ու խուսափում եմ հայկական փթած երշիկեղենից, բայց որ ուտելու բան չլինի դրանով էլ յոլա կգնամ  :Sad: :

----------

aragats (01.12.2011), Ariadna (19.09.2011), Kita (20.09.2011), laro (23.09.2011), Lusina (19.09.2011), Meme (20.09.2011), Moonwalker (20.09.2011), Renata (19.09.2011), Smokie (09.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (09.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.09.2011), ՆանՍ (20.09.2011), Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Էս թեման կարդալով, հասկացա իմ մարդակեր դառնալու հավակնությունների մասին: Քարից փափուկ ամեն ինչ ուտում եմ, չնայած՝ ձեռքս ուրիշ ճար չլինի, քար էլ կուտեմ:
Եթե էս թեմայում զզվող սմայլիկն էդքան շատ չլիներ, ախորժակս ահագին կբացվեր, որովհետև թվարկված ուտելիքների մեծ մասը շատ եմ սիրում (քրջիկ :Love: , ավելուկ, մաննի կաշա և այլն), միայն թե մեր տանը պատրաստած լինի:  :LOL: 
Միայն թե երևի արդեն 4 տարի ա, որ ձու չեմ կերել. ո՛չ խաշած, ո՛չ ձվածեղ, սալաթների միջից էլ ջոկում-հանում եմ:  :Smile: 
Բայց քիչ առաջ նենց հավես ձվածեղների նկարներ տեսա, որ քիչ ա մնում հիմա սարքեմ ու ուտեմ: :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ երշիկեղենից եմ խուսափում, բայց շա՜տ սոված լինելու դեպքում երշիկ էլ կուտեմ, նրբերշիկ էլ:
Ահավոր քաղցրակեր եմ, բայց տանել չեմ կարողանում տորթի խմորը:  :Tongue:  Միշտ կրեմը կամ սերուցքը ուտում եմ, բիսկվիտը՝ թողում:
Իսկ բուսական սննդի մեջ ընդհանրապես չսիրած ուտելիքներ չունեմ: Հեշտ պատրաստվող, համով, դյուրամարս, սիրուն... :Love:

----------

Alphaone (09.04.2013), Meme (09.04.2013), Smokie (09.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2013), Նիկեա (09.04.2013), Վոլտերա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Անուն դաժե չեմ ուզում տալ ... լավ ասում եմ .երշիկ :Russian:

----------

ivy (09.04.2013), Նիկեա (09.04.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Ձուկ չեմ ուտում :Bad: :Ախր իրանք կենդանի ժամանակ ավելի լավն են:

----------


## Diana99

Սնկով պատրաստված ցանկացած կերակրատեսակ :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## laro

Ստալիչնի սալաթ չեմ սիրում  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

Ընտրություններ ու հետընտրական տրագիկոմեդիա, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ մարսում...  :Sad:

----------

Ruby Rue (09.04.2013), Վոլտերա (10.04.2013)

----------

